# Raspberry Melomel



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2007)

Started the Melomel Tuesday night and have been extremely busy so Im a
little late withthe pic but here it is. I got 18 lbs from my parents
garden and bought 3 lbs from local grocer to have a total 21 lbs of
raspberries and man does it smell great althogh its really pushing the
bucket to the max. I used Red Star Montrachet as it is a good yeast for
fruit wines and doesnt foam much. I checked the acid today as I did not
have a recipe to go by and it was at the upper limits of the chart with
no acid added so Im glad I didnt add any in the beginning as I was
actually thinking of doing. There is also 15 lbs of honey which I
dissolved in hot water. I also added 3 cans of all natural raspberry
juice from a nature food store and will aslo pick up some more when it
is time to back-sweeten. 3 tsps of yeast nutrient and 3 tsps of yeast
energizer also went into the mix. I added the yeast last night and it
was going 4 hours later. Today its bubbling like a champ.








*Edited by: wade *


----------



## swillologist (Aug 2, 2007)

Looks great Wade. The recipe I have said .5% to .6% fruit acid, if that helps.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2007)

Wiyhout any addition of acid blend or others Im up at .75% according to
the Accuvin titrate test but I do like the extra tartness.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 3, 2007)

I DO like the looks of those berries in there Wade. Being a Melomel you will probably age it a year of two before drinking- which is good with the raspberry. It should start to really come around and be tasty then. Yummy!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks like it should be a great one wade. Beautiful berries !!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2007)

Woke up to it spraying through the airlock and had the floor and the
side of the cabinet red. I would have taken pics of that for ya'll but
it was before work and I still had to get the kids up and thats not an
easy thing to. Smells

really good in there though.


----------



## BrianD (Aug 3, 2007)

As we said in Navy firefighter training "Wild Hose!".

Brian


----------



## grapeman (Aug 4, 2007)

Wade until it settles down, just take the airlock off and place a clean cloth over it and hopefullu it stays put!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 4, 2007)

I pulled the bung up a little and the airlock to and it is doing the
trick now. The area is at 78*, the hottest its ever gotten in there but
it was a scorcher. Hopefully not too many of those dasys left!


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 4, 2007)

Wade,


You have some pretty berries there. I would have a hard time not eating them. Keep us posted on the melomel.


Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Aug 4, 2007)

I froze them immediately so as that they wuld not be accessible for eating or they would be gone!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 4, 2007)

Seems the melomels are prone to those eruptions. My Blueberry did the same thing. What yeast did you use on this batch wade?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 9, 2007)

I used the Red Star Montrachet Waldo. I think the Pectic Enyme did its
thing as the raspberries are white and just mush. Racked it today at SG
of 1.005 and it just smells wonderful and has a lot of flavor.


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love the color Wade, Good Job!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree with job..looks mighty fine there buddy. Did it have a lot of Rasberry flavor?


----------



## CajunTim (Aug 10, 2007)

Wade, that looks great! I bet it will taste just as good.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 10, 2007)

Lots of flavor there buddy!


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 21, 2008)

Ya got me interested Wade, yours looks so good.. Picked up raspberries on sale today.. believe I have everything to get started on the raspberry mead.... would D 47 yeast be ok with this? I will be doing a 2 gallon batch.. Have 6# of raw honey (wildflower) and 5# of raspberries. One other item.. I probably will not start this until monday... have the raspberries in the fridge now... should i freeze them? *Edited by: RkyMtnWine *


----------



## gaudet (Nov 21, 2008)

Freezing for a couple weeks helps break down cell structure to help maximize juicing in most fruits.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 21, 2008)

do you think i should keep them in the fridge for a couple days... or freezer, plan on brewing this up on monday. after washing ended up with 5# 6oz. Still have to decide on recipe for the Melomel. Quite a few inthe forum and elsewhere. Wades sure looks good. 







*Edited by: RkyMtnWine *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2008)

Freeze them!


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 21, 2008)

Will do... thanks


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2008)

Had a bottle of this last night and man this came out great, hopefully Jobe will drink his soon and agree cause it seems that he does not like any Meads as of yet!


----------

